# WMA's selected!!



## JR (Sep 2, 2009)

Woo-hoo!  BF Grant rut-hunt, here I come!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 2, 2009)

We got drawn for the Dec 2-5 hunt at BF Grant


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Sep 2, 2009)

DENIED! For Clybel...both dates..dang!
But State Parks Hunt for Hard Labor Creek are pending...maybe!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 2, 2009)

*This is what I see every year...*

 

Dear Sportsman,

Your application for a permit to hunt in Georgia's Deer Quota Hunt was not selected this year. With limited hunts, obviously some applicants will not be selected. We trust you will not be discouraged and encourage you to apply again next year.

Please note that your online account has been credited with an additional priority point. Please be aware that these points can be applied to a future application to increase your priority level. This will not guarantee your selection, however, your application will be given priority over those with a lower priority level.

Dan Forster, Director
Wildlife Resources Division


----------



## DrewDennis (Sep 2, 2009)

Denied for yargo... :-(


----------



## jbi1104 (Sep 2, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> We got drawn for the Dec 2-5 hunt at BF Grant



Same here.  Now hopefully I won't be delayed in my return stateside.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 2, 2009)

jbi1104 said:


> Same here.  Now hopefully I won't be delayed in my return stateside.



Come on home !!!!! Maybe we can get up one night and have supper.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yall get emails or what?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 2, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Yall get emails or what?



nope, go sign in to your account



EDIT: just got an email from them


----------



## VisionCasting (Sep 2, 2009)

berry college 11/4-7


----------



## DrewDennis (Sep 2, 2009)

If you update your profile with your email address, they will notify you by email. Thats how I got mine, literally just a couple  minutes before I posted here.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nevermind. Going to Berry Dec 2-5!!

I know a honey hole or too there. Just hope other fellas don't lol.


----------



## JR (Sep 2, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> But State Parks Hunt for Hard Labor Creek are pending...maybe!



Yep, we're looking for a solid week of hunting!  Hard Labor 3rd-4th  and BF 4th-7th!!!!!  



DrewDennis said:


> Denied for yargo... :-(



If you're referring to Ft. Yargo St. Park, that haven't published yet.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Sep 2, 2009)

Chickasawhatchee 19-21! Hopefully I'll see some hogs too.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 2, 2009)

Berry 11/4-7


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 2, 2009)

joe kurz 10/28-31!


----------



## DrewDennis (Sep 2, 2009)

JR said:


> Yep, we're looking for a solid week of hunting!  Hard Labor 3rd-4th  and BF 4th-7th!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to Ft. Yargo St. Park, that haven't published yet.



Hmm,thats all I put in for this year but got the email below...wonder if its just a generic email they send to everyone except those drawn....



Dear Sportsman,

Your application for a permit to hunt in Georgia's Deer Quota Hunt was not selected this year. With limited hunts, obviously some applicants will not be selected. We trust you will not be discouraged and encourage you to apply again next year.

Please note that your online account has been credited with an additional priority point. Please be aware that these points can be applied to a future application to increase your priority level. This will not guarantee your selection, however, your application will be given priority over those with a lower priority level.

Dan Forster, Director
Wildlife Resources Division


----------



## ButcherTony (Sep 2, 2009)

JR said:


> Woo-hoo!  BF Grant rut-hunt, here I come!!!



we got rejected


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 2, 2009)

Di-Lane WMA Oct 21-24


----------



## BubbaD (Sep 2, 2009)

biggdogg said:


> joe kurz 10/28-31!



Same here dude! We were selected for the 1st Joe Kurz hunt. See you there!


----------



## bucktail (Sep 2, 2009)

Denied.


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Sep 2, 2009)

We got rejected for Sapelo Nov 5-7. 3 diff. groups of us all rejected. I think sometimes the ANTI'S pack the hunts! What do ya'll think?


----------



## spotchasser (Sep 2, 2009)

Di-lane 21-24. anyone have any information about this place I have never been. Trying somethng new


----------



## Robk (Sep 2, 2009)

Gonna be in my honey hole at Griffin Ridge PW hunt 8-10 OCT.


----------



## beersndeer (Sep 2, 2009)

got the Dec. 2-5 Berry College hunt.


----------



## JR (Sep 2, 2009)

DrewDennis said:


> Hmm,thats all I put in for this year but got the email below...wonder if its just a generic email they send to everyone except those drawn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I put in for Hard Labor, and the website hasn't posted anything, and the emails follow.  Like, I checked and got selected and 10-15 min later I got the email.  Log onto your account (on the DNR site) and click on "Manage my quota hunts" and see if next to state parks it doesn't say, "Closed/Pending Processing", or "Not Selected".  If not selected, WOW, cause mine hasn't updated.  If the other, that email had to be for the WMA selection.


----------



## South Man (Sep 2, 2009)

Sapelo Archery Nov 7


----------



## Bruin Fan (Sep 2, 2009)

*Got Mine*

Silver Lake Dec. 30th - Jan. 2nd - Long Drive, Hope it is worth it.


----------



## South Man (Sep 2, 2009)

BIGBUCK9 said:


> We got rejected for Sapelo Nov 5-7. 3 diff. groups of us all rejected. I think sometimes the ANTI'S pack the hunts! What do ya'll think?



I hate that! we got picked with zero points-luck I guess!


----------



## peanutzfarmer (Sep 2, 2009)

I was denied for sapelo.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Sep 2, 2009)

*Rejected*

Big R for ossabaw...ooh well have to build up some rejections..Maybe hard labor...


----------



## SCPO (Sep 2, 2009)

*same here*



BubbaD said:


> Same here dude! We were selected for the 1st Joe Kurz hunt. See you there!



X3


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 2, 2009)

1st Clybel for me....


----------



## dutchman (Sep 2, 2009)

I applied for hunts I knew I wouldn't get drawn for just to pick up a rejection point. So my rejection was both expected and appreciated.


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey..quick question...does my friend who I put on my application get a priority point too, if we were rejected?


----------



## ButcherTony (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Fortenberry (Sep 2, 2009)

The wife and I got picked for the dec 2-5 hunt at berry. we have never hunted there or even a quota hunt. Hope to see some of ya'll there. Any info about quota hunts in general or berry would be greatly appreciated. Shoot me a pm


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Sep 2, 2009)

Wonder what is up with the state park hunts? Still waitin..


----------



## eagle-eye (Sep 2, 2009)

I didn't know they were doing Yargo again this year..  Will they let hunters in every year? 

Didn't just about everyone who hunted the Y get a deer last year?? I read somewhere it was a good deal for everyone!


----------



## JR (Sep 2, 2009)

eagle-eye said:


> I didn't know they were doing Yargo again this year..  Will they let hunters in every year?
> 
> Didn't just about everyone who hunted the Y get a deer last year?? I read somewhere it was a good deal for everyone!



They cut out several State Parks this year in terms of hunt, and cut ALL the remaining parks hunts from 1 down to 2.  Two reasons, 1- primarily its the budget cuts that prohibit the state from funding the 'man power' it takes for these hunts, and 2- on some state parks, the herds have been thinned down enough to not warrant more than one hunt.


----------



## jas0n0636 (Sep 2, 2009)

i got pick for bf grant in dec any info needed havent been there


----------



## ray97303 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bruin Fan said:


> Silver Lake Dec. 30th - Jan. 2nd - Long Drive, Hope it is worth it.




My wife got drawn for same hunt. I got rejected!


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 2, 2009)

dilane 10/7-10


----------



## breadfan (Sep 2, 2009)

Ossabaw PW Nov 5-7 for 3 of us. Deer and pork heaven. Then hopefully we go back in Feb. for more pork!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 2, 2009)

I got the second clybel hunt


----------



## george hancox (Sep 2, 2009)

first clybel for me too


----------



## holler tree (Sep 2, 2009)

benellisbe said:


> Di-Lane WMA Oct 21-24



me too ! cant wait ! you want to get together and do some scouting ? I know a couple of spots that are pretty good but havent seen the whole place yet.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2009)

BIGBUCK9 said:


> We got rejected for Sapelo Nov 5-7. 3 diff. groups of us all rejected. I think sometimes the ANTI'S pack the hunts! What do ya'll think?



I'm definitely NOT an "anti" and I WILL be there Nov. 5-7!!!

Dear Sportsman,

Congratulations! Your application for a permit to hunt in one of Georgia's Deer Quota Hunts was selected! As a result of your being selected, your online account will be reduced by the number of priority points wagered.

You were chosen for SAPELO (A) - NOV. 5-7.

We wish you a safe, enjoyable, and successful hunt. Thank you for your support of hunting and wildlife conservation in Georgia.

Dan Forster, Director
Wildlife Resources Division


----------



## jbi1104 (Sep 2, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Come on home !!!!! Maybe we can get up one night and have supper.



Sounds good.


----------



## Robk (Sep 2, 2009)

No difference between the anti's and the one's who put in for a hunt only to not show up or were just intending to "build up" priority points.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 2, 2009)

Chickasawhatchee 19-21! Hopefully I'll see some hogs too.


Me too although Im heading out there Saturday morning for some Hog Hunting


----------



## THETRUTH (Sep 2, 2009)

blanton creek nov.18-21


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 2, 2009)

Joe Kurz Oct. 28 - 31


----------



## Chas (Sep 2, 2009)

*Blanton November 4th - 7th*

I got picked for Blanton Creek Nov 4th through 7th can't wait, put in my vacation time today, already got my spot picked out, will have to get down there and do some scouting


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 3, 2009)

ray97303 said:


> My wife got drawn for same hunt. I got rejected!



Ray why didn't ya'll put in together?


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 3, 2009)

RiverCreek Dec. 9-12 been waiting a few years to get back there.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2009)

Robk said:


> No difference between the anti's and the one's who put in for a hunt only to not show up or were just intending to "build up" priority points.



IMO, An anti hunter would put in for the hunt to keep a real hunter from getting that slot, or worse yet show up and mess up other hunters. 

Those who applied for hard to get hunts in order to collect rejection points didnt deprive anyone of anything. The slots were still assigned to the same folks who would have been selected anyway. The rejected folks are just the overflow of applicants above the selected people.

For someone to apply for a quota hunt knowing they arent going to go is just wrong IMO


----------



## bad billy (Sep 7, 2009)

I got picked for rum creek


----------



## Slayer (Sep 7, 2009)

ossabaw

Oct 8-10


----------

